

Ask HN: Learning about iphone game development - oscardelben

I'm trying to learn some iphone/ipad game development but I'm not sure on where to start. What I want to do is being able to create simple 2d games, but I'd also like to learn more advanced stuff in the future.<p>I know that AI will be of an essential role in this industry but I'm wondering if there are any book/tutorials recommendations for developing games specifically for the iphone ecosystem.
======
towndrunk
Start here: <http://www.idevgames.com/forums/>

This forum has been a huge help for me. Lots of good info on writing a correct
game loop for iPhones and working with opengl code too.

